# Snowdog wax



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Those are the two waxes I use - the snowdog + moly for man made snow (which is basically tiny tiny shares of ice), spring slush with low snow level, or east coast ice, and the Hertel FC739 for clean snow and powder. 

It's not really a good idea to compare those two waxes since they're designed for totally different conditions. It'd be like doing a "which is the better board?" Post and then listing a Burton custom camber twin against a jones hovercraft.

As a rule of thumb, molybdenum is the lowest friction coefficient material you can find (graphite is a close second) so it's great for anything that would cause friction (dirt in the snow, ice shards, tree sap, etc). Fluoride repels water kind of like when you have rainex on your windshield (or after re-waterproofing your outerwear) and so if all you're on is pure snow that doesn't have have any of the jagged /rigid aspects of ice crystals (which do cause friction and which quickly strip off a fluro wax) a fluro wax is what you want


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> …..Wow this stuff was amazingly slick, *I felt like Chomps off the lift*. the stuff was so fast, I slid past the and of the ramp and kept going!!!











:blink: :rofl2:




>


----------

